# Heavy 10L Headstock Gits oiler Question



## Leal N (Sep 30, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the South Bend forum.  I just finished restoring a 1825 Logan Lathe (pics in Logan forum if interested) and picked up a 4' 10L. 

I began tearing down the headstock yesterday and the right Gits oiler broke off.  It seems there wasn't enough clearance and it was snapped off.  Is it suppose to be  the same size as the left oiler? Anyways, I did some research last night and was wondering if anyone has a good source for replacement oilers.  I've checked Amazon and ebay, but wanted to get others opinions.  I would like to go NOS or perhaps put larger glass oilers instead???  I'm also going to replace the 1/4" press fit oilers on the double gearbox as well.  I appreciation any suggestions and wish me luck!  If this has been asked a thousand times, I apologize, but I didn't find the answers I was looking for.  Thanks.  Here's a pic.


----------



## Technical Ted (Sep 30, 2018)

I've bought them from Amazon, eBay and McMaster Carr. McMaster Carr has a wide assortment of different types of oilers for machinery. Their shipping prices are reasonable too.

Ted


----------



## Superburban (Sep 30, 2018)

How about going straight to the source.


https://www.gitsmfg.com/


----------



## benmychree (Sep 30, 2018)

Do not replace those oil cups for drip oilers, the cups are made to maintain an oil level in the bearing housing, and should be kept full to the level of the bleed hole in the front on the cup.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 30, 2018)

Mc Master Carr has them as well.....

https://www.mcmaster.com/oil-cups


----------



## Leal N (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for all your replies. Benmycree, yes the drip system will not work, duh.  Thanks for the heads up.  My other problem when ordering the oiler cup is which one? It may seem obvious, but I can't figure out how this oiler was installed (see Pic).  The headstock casting blocks it.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I could make or buy a brass extension or purchase a cup with a longer stem.  Anyone else run into this problem?

Also, after tearing down the headstock, I noticed staining on the bearing housing and the bearings themselves.  Is this a concern? It is not galling or any gouging.  It appears to be staining.  I don't want to address it until I asked the experts.  I just cleaned it up with some kerosene with no effect.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Could it be staining from sitting for a long period of time? Overheating? The headstock was well lubricated and all the shafts and sleeve bushings are in good order.  There was no rust on anything inside the headstock.  All the components are in great shape suprisingly.

Thanks again.


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 1, 2018)

I've seen staining like that before. Don't worry about it. Just hit it with a Scothbrite pad and make sure nothing is sticking up off the surface and you'll be fine. If you can't feel it with your finger you should be good to go. 

Ted


----------



## Leal N (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank You Ted.  Most of the stains came out, but i'm not going to push it just to make it "look good."


----------



## dlane (Oct 2, 2018)

Dose that one have the bronze shell bearings? If so the capillary oiler tubes should stick up a little .
Do you have the refurbish book , sure helps getting things back together correctly.


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 2, 2018)

dlane said:


> Dose that one have the bronze shell bearings? If so the capillary oiler tubes should stick up a little .
> Do you have the refurbish book , sure helps getting things back together correctly.



I too would strongly suggest the book as well as the replacement felt kit. You can get both together on eBay. The book really helps with assembly/disassembly and especially for the felt routing. A very good investment in my opinion.

Ted


----------



## Leal N (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi dlane, yes I have the book and felts.  The headstock oilers I'm referring to are the ones seen in the pic above.  They are still a mystery as to how they are installed.  I found an older thread at practical  pertaining to this situation, which is a relief as now I know I'm not insane.   The part no. for Gits oiler is 1204.  It is a 5/16 x 32 TPI thread.  McMaster no. is 1227K13.  Apparently the oiler cup is smaller than original, so hopefully it will install properly.  I'll just need to pay closer attention to the reservoir.

Ted, the apron section looks a bit daunting, but I plan on taking my time.


----------



## dlane (Oct 2, 2018)

If I remember correctly the oil cup is screwed into a slug that is pressed into the headstock casting at the factory.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 2, 2018)

Superburban said:


> How about going straight to the source.
> 
> 
> https://www.gitsmfg.com/



I guess that was bum advice. I looked at the site several times, but did not try to order until today. Sorry if I caused anyone to waste time.

On my 16" SB, the head stock oilers are attached by a cast male to female 1/8" pipe extension. Something like this could look nice.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2018)

Leal N said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Benmycree, yes the drip system will not work, duh.  Thanks for the heads up.  My other problem when ordering the oiler cup is which one? It may seem obvious, but I can't figure out how this oiler was installed (see Pic).  The headstock casting blocks it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe some sort of adhesive for assembly?


----------

